# Bloating Severum



## chrisb01 (Apr 4, 2010)

One of my Severums is bloated. I did a treatment with Levamisole HCl Powder, and scheduled the second treatment for three weeks later, which is this coming Thursday, August 8th.

But now I've noticed this guy is bloated. No he was not bloated when I did the first treatment. I did the treatment due to a worm coming out of the side of one of my Angelfish.

I should of just sacrificed the Angelfish, but I was afraid I had camallanus worms in the tank.

HEEELPPP...


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

What are you feeding him? also, what are your water parameters? Is his poop long and stringy/white? Are his scales pine-coning?
I think he might be constipated. Try feeding him a blanched pea or two and then don't feed him for 2-3 days.


----------



## chrisb01 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks Manafel.

No, his scales are not pine-coned. But at this point he is not even eating. I believe that he has dead worms tangled in his stomach due to the Levamisole HCl Powder treatment.

I think I will try a warm Epson Salt bath, and/or maybe take him out of the tank and feed him the peas with one of those baby droppers that come with children medications. 

What do you think, does this sound like something that would work?

Bloated fish are difficult to reverse, especially once they stop eating.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I would not take him out of the tank for an Epsom salt bath. just dose the whole tank with Epsom salt and give it a few days, then try a pea.

Taking a fish out of water and force-feeding it can be a very difficult and VERY stressful thing for both you and the fish. A fish can go weeks without eating. Just dose the Epsom salt, wait a few days, then try to feed him. If he doesn't eat the pea, take it out and wait a few more days. Eventually his bloating should go down if you keep up with the Epsom salt and water changes.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The levamisol would cure camalanus.Search and PM the "inkmaker". he makes levamisole and a few other hard to get meds.Also he is the man when it comes to some of the more diffacult diseases."inkmaker" he can be found on this site or internet search for "charles Harrison".He's the man!


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

I've never heard of taking a fish out of the tank to medicate it or force feed it. I agree and think that would be too stressful. I looked on the net for Charles Harrison and could not find any that knew anything about fish.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

snowghost45 said:


> I've never heard of taking a fish out of the tank to medicate it or force feed it. I agree and think that would be too stressful. I looked on the net for Charles Harrison and could not find any that knew anything about fish.


I wonder if the OP remembered to cancel the fish's next treatment. It was scheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

snowghost45 said:


> I've never heard of taking a fish out of the tank to medicate it or force feed it. I agree and think that would be too stressful. I looked on the net for Charles Harrison and could not find any that knew anything about fish.


search charles harrison levamisole.
Or inkmaker levamisole.


----------



## chrisb01 (Apr 4, 2010)

Goby said:


> I wonder if the OP remembered to cancel the fish's next treatment. It was scheduled for tomorrow.


Thanks, yes I remembered, canceled it. No change in the fish, I have done a couple of Epson salt baths. I don't know if they are working, but the fish is still alive and swimming, just not eating or passing feces.

I have taken fish out of the water many times to medicate them. For cotton mouth, fungus, etc. I always use hydrogen peroxide with either a Q-tip or cotton ball. It works all the time, usually one application is enough. But you don't have to use chemicals, which can be harmful if not used properly.

I have never force fed a fish, that was just a thought, and a first time for me. But then I thought: "the fish is bloated, is not passing feces or eating, I might be doing more harm than good by force feeding". So I decided against it.


----------



## chrisb01 (Apr 4, 2010)

Well, my Severum lost the fight with bloating today. I hated to lose him, he had been with me for a long time. I'm grateful for the many hours of enjoyment he gave me watching him, and for the many years he put up with me.

R.I.P. Buddy...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry about your severum.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

RIP. Hate to lose a fish thats near and dear. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your fish. Do you know what would have caused the bloating?


----------

